# Pics of my Bettas - Jack & Jill



## Sicy (Oct 2, 2006)

I havent been back here in a while, but I've got TWO bettas now (I swore I would only have one but I guess its somewhat of an addiction lol). 

Thier names are Jack and Jill.  
Jack is a Crowntail and Jill is a Veil Tail.

Jack is in a 2 gallon tank and Jill the little bitty thing is in a 1 gallon.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Those are EXTREMELY nice pictures of Jack!
I like how he orginally looked blue, but is actually green LOL.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Aww the 4th pic from top looks adorable!


----------



## Sicy (Oct 2, 2006)

In the first pic of Jack I took it with no flash, the rest I think I took with flash. That's why his colors look so different!

Yeah the one of him peeking out of the plant is one of my favs 

Thanks for the compliments. 

This one of Jill came out really clear yesterday.










And another one of Jack I took last nite, again no flash.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

The one with Jack on the plant makes me do little squealies lol.
That female is gorgeous! I love her blue, once again, Awesome pictures!


----------



## StarLab (Jan 14, 2007)

Crowntails rock! We have an amazing Yellow Crowntail ATM. 

Very nice pics!


----------



## fraser27 (Jan 14, 2007)

sweet, i like the tail


----------



## Sicy (Oct 2, 2006)

Ohh a yellow CT? Sounds awesome, I'd love to see it!

Thanks everyone! Jill is strange, sometimes she looks blue but other times she looks purple and red.. its so weird! She's a cutie though I really love the CTs. Their fins and flaring is just beautiful.

I took some goofy ones last nite.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Ahaha, I enjoy the 'silly' ones.
I saw some gold/yellow CT at a PetCo near me.
Too bad 11 of the 30 or so fish were dead, and dead for a while...
UGH
I WENT there to buy a CT, only to be let down...I'll have to make a good journey next time to get a good fish.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

Great pics 

I kept bettas yrs ago and loved how they changed colors depending on the light - esp the females according to mood or time of day.
Great job!


----------



## Sicy (Oct 2, 2006)

BlackArchFish said:


> Ahaha, I enjoy the 'silly' ones.
> I saw some gold/yellow CT at a PetCo near me.
> Too bad 11 of the 30 or so fish were dead, and dead for a while...
> UGH
> I WENT there to buy a CT, only to be let down...I'll have to make a good journey next time to get a good fish.


Yeah I hate looking at the bettas when I go into petstores because there are usually dead ones or ones barely hanging on and I want to save them but I just dont have the time or space


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

Your Bettas are beautiful! Jacks colors are just gorgeous.


----------

